# Lurcher on a flexible lead?



## CameronGaskell0802 (Jul 17, 2016)

I am looking for some suggestions that would be best to suit my lurcher for walks? Just got her obviously not going to be walking her until her jabs to stay on the safe side. Be it a flexi lead with a harness or a normal lead? Looking on training her on the lead for recall etc . Thank you


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

CameronGaskell0802 said:


> I am looking for some suggestions that would be best to suit my lurcher for walks? Just got her obviously not going to be walking her until her jabs to stay on the safe side. Be it a flexi lead with a harness or a normal lead? Looking on training her on the lead for recall etc . Thank you


Flexi leads can be useful, but if you are going to use one I would suggest that you invest in a flexi giant. They have the wide webbing all the way through unlike the smaller flexi leads that are a thin type of cord. I have used the flexi giants for years and they last for ever and mine haven't managed to bust one yet. Also if you are going to use one I would definitely suggest that you use a well fitted comfortable harness, they should never be used with a collar, as the dog can run and hit the end at speed and it will cause jerking of the neck which can cause damage.

Another alternative otherwise would be a good harness and a long line.


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

I'd second that and add, don't use the flexi around roads, walk her on a normal lead then swap over when you get to a field/park etc.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2016)

You could also try a long line instead of a flexi, some people find those easier to manage than a flexi. They’re usually safer too. 

Just make sure you attach the flexi or long line to a body harness, never a collar or worse a head halter.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Flexi leads can be useful, but if you are going to use one I would suggest that you invest in a flexi giant. They have the wide webbing all the way through unlike the smaller flexi leads that are a thin type of cord. I have used the flexi giants for years and they last for ever and mine haven't managed to bust one yet. Also if you are going to use one I would definitely suggest that you use a well fitted comfortable harness, they should never be used with a collar, as the dog can run and hit the end at speed and it will cause jerking of the neck which can cause damage.
> 
> Another alternative otherwise would be a good harness and a long line.


My only issue with a long line is that my dogs will take off like a bat out of hell after a squirrel and I have been left with blisters on my hands. But that's because my dogs are sods, I'm sure most people here actually have a modicum of control over their dogs


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

No problems with using one as long as it's attached to a harness


----------



## planete (Jan 21, 2012)

Miffymoo, wear gloves, especially in wet muddy weather. I use cheap gardeners gloves with a waterproof palm. The trick to not being pulled off your feet is to always keep winding and unwinding the line as the dog gets further or nearer to you so there is no slack for the dog to launch himself. It seems like a lot of work at first but soon becomes automatic. With more than one dog, keep the other dogs tied to a belt on a short lead so you have both hands free for the long line. I learnt the hard way!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

My lurcher is walked in a harness and 5m flexi tape. I find it easy to control and prevents him shooting to the end of a long line with an abrupt halt. I ended up in A & E with a separated shoulder, which taught me a big lesson!

Suddenly spotting a rabbit and lunging, etc. exerts quite a pressure so you need to be vigilant. 

You do need to pay attention so you can temper their pace and Jack is only allowed to run around me once it's fully extended.

Once you have trained a bit of control, and they get used to the limitations it's a godsend.

In my experience, long lines can get in a tangle very easily and unless you are going to let them trail behind, without holding on, there is more chance of a speedy, abrupt halt. I can't do that with my lurcher as he is a hunter. Hopefully, yours being a pup you can train accordingly.

Train yourself NOT to grab the line with your hand!

Today I added the long line between his harness and flexi so he had 10m, but it was too hot to zoom about, we were in a very large open grassy area and he is much more predictable now.


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Should have said...I have a baby strap attaching my wrist to the flexi in case i drop it......mind you a Lurcher might pull hard enough to hurt you if you do that


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

Personally I don't trust flexi leads having seen one snap & the little dog get killed on the road 
I'd suggest a well fitted harness + fabric horse lunge line with knots tied in so you don't get tape/rope burn. Lurchers have v delicate necks so lunge line
_must_ be attached to harness (not collar) to stop them coming to a sudden halt at end of line & damaging/breaking their neck. However don't use it next to roads (use normal lead instead).

However if you have a lurcher _pup_ who is young enough to want to follow you & not go hunting I'd take her/him to somewhere quiet well away from roads & practise recall offlead giving very high value treats (salami/cheese/chicken) as reward for coming to you.

You will need the harness & longline later when s/he hits the teenage months & always in areas where roads/railway lines/sheep/cattle are a danger. Catching a running lurcher is impossible unless your surname is Bolt  & even then very unlikely so a solid recall is very necessary.
It is best to start by calling when dog is already coming towards you & not when zooming fast in opposite direction as then you'll be teaching her/him to ignore you.


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

LoopyL said:


> Personally I don't trust flexi leads having seen one snap & the little dog get killed on the road


I agree, never use one near a road........Steve


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

steveshanks said:


> Should have said...I have a baby strap attaching my wrist to the flexi in case i drop it......mind you a Lurcher might pull hard enough to hurt you if you do that


Christ, that'd be asking for a broken wrist here!

I use a Flexi with my Lab but never, ever by the road. Regular leash by road and switch to the flexi (or long line, whichever I deem most suitable for the area) where appropriate. Reeled in when we see others approaching to avoid problems. If you're going to go with a flexi only go for the actual Flexi brand, not one of the cheap ones you can get from poundshops, supermarkets etc, they're prone to failing really easily. I've had our Flexi 4 years now and it's still working perfectly. I've seen long lines snap, harnesses fail, collars fail, leads fail so there's no fail safe piece of equipment. Personally I think a flexi used properly is fine. However, I'm a hypocrite and do my best to avoid anyone I see using one simply because most are idiots with them.


----------



## Laney_Lemons (Mar 23, 2016)

Im on my 4th flexi lead  
i have a sneaky pup that chews everything and especially leads ... 

I do love a flexi lead thou and I use it all the time even near roads etc, you can make it different lengths so i don't see the need have another lead with me. 

I use a collar aswell again due to pup chewing his brand new £20 harness in under 4minutes ... I do use the wide collars though so its not quite as harsh as the thin ones if he runs after so much as a leaf


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I use mine along roads, and even leave it unlocked sometimes ( but we're not exactly by roads at that point as I live in a village with lots of large green verges/space ) as long as it's locked directly beside roads etc then it shouldn't be an issue.

Our oldest Flexi is over 13 years old but has now been 'retired' lol as it has started fraying. Our regular use one is now about 9 years old.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I've seen too many fail to risk using them alongside a road.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2016)

Sarah1983 said:


> I've seen too many fail to risk using them alongside a road.


My favorite sound (not) is the classic "thuck thuck thuck" as the stopper on the flexi fails to contain the dog hauling himself and his owner towards you in a not so friendly manner enguin


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sarah1983 said:


> I've seen too many fail to risk using them alongside a road.


I don't rely on the mechanism but make a normal lead for my holding hand with the tape IYKWIM.

As you said before, that is no more likely to fail than any other piece of equipment.


----------



## applecrumlin (Mar 8, 2015)

My dog is much smaller than a lurcher, but when I use a long line with her, I attach a bungee in between her and the line - the type with a strong carabiner at each end (about £2 from a hardware shop). I just think it's a bit more gentle when she does lurch forward (she's a lurching non-lurcher).


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I use a flexi and by a road too. I lock mine near the road and hold the traffic handle loop on it. My only things would be a) don't let your dog play with other dogs on it as it can cause some injuries if it gets caught in a leg for example and b) only use Flexi Brand ones- the ones that fail and cause problems are usually the ones you can buy from Home Bargains and B&M. Cheaper than proper Flexi brand ones but not worth it in the long run! I have a flexi brand one and it has been going strong for years now- the Home Bargains one I was given, snapped after a few weeks. c) Only use with a well fitted harness! Not a collar or god forbid a head halter!


----------

